# Services.msc - Access is Denied



## channabasanna (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi All,

Today when my cousin asked for IIS server, i installed it from my Windows XP SP2 disc. When i run that iis.msc i am getting that Access is Denied Error. I donno what is the problem. I have installed SP3 long back, when i last installed windows.

Also i found that i am unable to run the services.msc. Please help me out from this problem.

Thanks in Advance.

Also i note that when i right click on that msc files, i find a Run As... option. Is this means that i am not a administrator


----------



## mrintech (Nov 23, 2008)

Go open safe mode and from their run the Administration Account (The account that gets created during XP Installation)

Also after this create a fresh administrative account. If you feel any sort of unnecessary problems revert back to SP 2


----------



## channabasanna (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes i did try in Safe Mode, in Administartor user, there also i am getting the same issue. I get this error when i double click on the msc files. Also i tried creating a new user and in that user also i am getting the same issue.

Is there any issue in the Registry, what is the solution for this?


----------



## mrintech (Nov 23, 2008)

Revert Back to SP2

*Also refer these:*

*forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/644228-problem-services-msc.html

*Google:*

1. *www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=unab...=Google+Search&aq=1&oq=unable+to+run+services

2. *www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=serv...tnG=Google+Search&aq=1&oq=services.msc+access


----------



## channabasanna (Nov 25, 2008)

I did uninstall the Service Pack 3, and i can now use the services.msc or any other msc files.
But one problem is when i do windows update, it shows there are 101 important updates, and starts downloading. But says Installation failed 

Now if i install the SP3 again fresh, will that be any issues. Since i cannot update the windows properly, can i do install the SP3 so that i can do windows update.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 25, 2008)

In this condition leave your system as it is. Only patch/update when any application specifically demands any update


----------



## channabasanna (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok, so there wont be any issues now right, if i dont update the windows.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 25, 2008)

Ya! Leave it. Only install patches/updates when any application needs it. For now you can use third party security softwares: *www.techsupportalert.com/pc/security-tools.html to protect your computers. All are world class.

Also if possible bring some technician / knowledgeable friends to sneak peak your computer, so that he may rectify it lively.

*If you feel so*


----------



## channabasanna (Nov 27, 2008)

Last Night i just did install Service Pack 3 again, and now i am able to use services.msc and other msc files without any Errors. Also i could update the windows properly after installing SP3.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 27, 2008)

congo


----------



## csmart (Dec 1, 2008)

I ran into the same issue and fixed the problem by re-associating .msc files with the Microsoft Management Console (mmc.exe).  

Navigate to the C:\Windows\System32 folder and right-click the eventvwr.msc file (or any .msc file).  
Choose 'Open With'.  If you see the Microsoft Management Console listed at the top of the next window, click on it to highlight.  
If you do not see the Microsoft Management Console, click Browse, navigate to C:\Windows\System32, and double-click the mmc.exe file.  With the Microsoft Management Console or mmc highlighted in the Open With box, check the box for 'Always use the selected program to open this kind of file'.  Click OK and see if the issue is resolved.


----------



## immi5556 (Dec 5, 2008)

csmart said:


> I ran into the same issue and fixed the problem by re-associating .msc files with the Microsoft Management Console (mmc.exe).
> 
> Navigate to the C:\Windows\System32 folder and right-click the eventvwr.msc file (or any .msc file).
> Choose 'Open With'. If you see the Microsoft Management Console listed at the top of the next window, click on it to highlight.
> If you do not see the Microsoft Management Console, click Browse, navigate to C:\Windows\System32, and double-click the mmc.exe file. With the Microsoft Management Console or mmc highlighted in the Open With box, check the box for 'Always use the selected program to open this kind of file'. Click OK and see if the issue is resolved.


 
This realy helped in solving the problem. Thanks much..


----------

